# Wie finde ich, aus welchem ebuild eine Datei stammt

## wuesti

Moin!

Nach dem letzten emerge -auD world startete der X-Server nicht mehr.  Die Fehlermeldung zeigte an, dass /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so nicht zur Version des X-Servers passte. Jedoch konnte ich an der Konsole nicht heraus bekommen, zu welchem ebuild die Datei gehört. eix radeon zeigt zwei nicht installierte ebuilds an. eix ati ergibt 109 ebuilds, eix -S ati sogar 2306, die auf der Konsole nicht mehr vollständig durchsucht werden können.

Wie kann ich die ebuilds nach einer bestimmten Datei durchsuchen?

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

## mv

Am schnellsten geht das mit den portage-utils:

```
qfile Datei
```

----------

## wuesti

Das ist es, was ich suche.

Vielen Dank

----------

## musv

xf86-video-ati sollte das Paket sein. 

Ansonsten kannst du das auch abfragen: 

```
equery belongs radeon_drv.so
```

----------

## wuesti

equery ist aber nicht auf meinem Sytem.

----------

## few

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> equery ist aber nicht auf meinem Sytem.

 

$ equery b equery

[ Searching for file(s) equery in *... ]

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1 (/usr/bin/equery)

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1 (/usr/share/doc/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2/equery)

----------

## wuesti

Jetzt ist alles da.

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

